# eher 1.2 oder 1.4rc1

## eeknay

hallo, 

sollte ihr mir eher 1.2 oder 1.4rc1 installieren? ist die 1.4er schon stabil genug?

----------

## hopfe

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Version 1.4rcX zu installieren, da die Installationsroutine stark verbessert wurde. 

Bei Gentoo beschreibt die Versionsnummer ja nur die Installationsroutine, da nach dem ersten ausführen von

```
emerge sync 

emerge -U world
```

 alle Programme auf der aktuellesten Version hast.

[add] Ein Nachteil von 1.2 ist die Verwendung einer gcc-Version < 3 [/add]Last edited by hopfe on Tue Jul 08, 2003 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## // .Kn0rki

Diese Version's angaben beziehen sich immernoch nur auf die Installationsroutine auf deutsch setup  :Wink: 

den rest machst du.. nicht die cd

----------

## lonF

also ich benutze 1.4-rc3 und habe keine beschwerden, ausser meiner eigenen Unwissenheit. Warum probierst nicht die 1.4-rc4.

MfG lonF

----------

## eeknay

hm danke, davon wusste ich nix )

----------

## eeknay

äh, und wo find ich ein iso von der 1.4 version? ich finde nur 1.2 versionen

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm und wie wäre es damit?

http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/gentoo-basic-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## eeknay

hat sich schon erledigt, totzdem danke

----------

